# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Adorable Ranitomeya variabilis Southern

## Heather

Here are a few photos of my and Lynn's R. imitator Variabilis juvies. I will be taking Lynn's to her this fall. For now I'll be frog sitting. There are 4 in total. 2 mine and 2 Lynn's. We are hoping to each get a couple more from our forum founder, John.

We hope you'll enjoy the photos  :Smile: .

----------


## bill

Umm, heather?? The title says varadero :P


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Daniel

LOl, what he said ^^  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Carlos

Gorgeous little _Ranitomeya imitator_ "Variabilis"   :Smile:  !

----------


## Heather

Ha ha!!!! I'm so silly. Corrected. Trust me, I know my frogs. Must have been thinking about the Vara's  :Wink: .



They say "hi" as well  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Lynn

Oh phooey  !!!!!!!!  :Frown:     Not soon enough !  

Come on..................sing along !!!

"_One, two, three, four, five everybody_" 

A little bit of torture in my heart
A little bit of torture while we're apart
A little bit of torture *not so smart*

"_Jump up and down and move it all around
Shake your head to the sound, put your hand on the ground
Take one step left and one step right
One to the front and one to the side
Clap your hand once and clap your hands twice
And if it looks like this then you are doing it right_" 

A little bit of torture in my heart
A little bit of torture while we're apart
A little bit of torture *not so smart*

 :Emmersed:

----------


## bill

Sweet monkey nipples! I think Lynn may have lost it!! Lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Lynn

It's the company I keep   :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul

2 things I would never put together in one thought. Monkey nipples and sweet lol

Those a beautiful frogs!

----------


## bill

> It's the company I keep


And here I hoped paludariums would rub off on you, not my insanity!! 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Heather

Ha ha ha! :P

----------


## Heather

It's no wonder I adore you guys! I can't go a day without a big smile from my best frog forum friends  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Carlos

They are really pretty frogs  :Smile:  !

----------


## Heather

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

And so the day is nearing that Lynn will get to have her adorable variabilis pair  :Smile: . 

Our little "most outgoing" one is surely a male and has began calling in the last couple weeks, as the ladies follow him around  :Wink: .

----------


## Heather

Lynn's variabilis male ...

----------


## Heather

Hard to get a good pick of the girls. Though, I will be separating them soon. Lynn will get the female that he stays with most. However, he is a bit of a ladies' man and they both follow him around  :Smile: . 

The fourth frog joins their company, and my best guess would be male, though I have yet to witness any calling. Only time will tell.

----------


## Heather

I just love his adorable mustache and go-T  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

And so, as do the markings match... Here is his juvie photo  :Smile: .

----------


## Lynn

He is very debonair'.

When Heather and I meet. We will be doing the 'Variabilis' swap.
She has been fostering for me ...I have bee fostering for her.
We received these frogs in August 14'.
She THINKS she is giving away a possible pair?
BUT she will be getting another ( bred by John Clare) of which is the MOST prolific pair of dart frogs I have.

Most of their their tads ( from Heather's pair ) will be oow over the next month or so.
However, here are two oow recently; the first little guy .....I'm keeping  :Love Heart:

----------


## Heather

How fun!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Lynn! I have eggs! Let's cross our fingers and hope my happy little couple has fertilized  :Wink: .

How are yours doing?

----------


## Lynn

> Lynn! I have eggs! Let's cross our fingers and hope my happy little couple has fertilized .
> 
> How are yours doing?



Hi Heath,
Congratulations !
I have a few tads from your pair .... prior to their _travel home_ with you.
I so happy to hear they are 'happy'. Obviously...... you know just how to make them comfy !

My varies are well ! The are tucked away in their permanent tank.
I decided to leave the broms in their tank I didn't have a heart to take them.
The pair you fostered for me ( from Shawn H )  are out more then my pair from John Clare.
It's that QT training  :Big Grin: 

I have a few tads from the vari pair I fostered for you!  I will be keeping one froglet as 
I want to take advantage of it being unrelated to the others in the group.

ttyl  Have a great day    :Butterfly:

----------


## Heather

They're so adorable!

Glad to hear they're settling in well  :Smile: . 

The clutches and/or split clutch is now in the tad container. I can see development in the first eggs deposited. Always amazes me  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

That crazy QT time. They're not afraid of us at all. Too cute  :Smile: .

----------


## AbranV

> Here are a few photos of my and Lynn's R. imitator Variabilis juvies. I will be taking Lynn's to her this fall. For now I'll be frog sitting. There are 4 in total. 2 mine and 2 Lynn's. We are hoping to each get a couple more from our forum founder, John.
> 
> We hope you'll enjoy the photos .


OMG! These are the undisputed, 100 percent, number one draft pick, must-have frog at the top of "Crazy Abe's Frog Wish list" (Varadero's are a very close 2nd)

BEAUTIFUL frogs ladies, I'm bullfrog green with envy

----------

